# Hot sauce anyone?



## JB_427 (Jul 2, 2003)

On a cut? hmm?  Anyone? 

What other stuff do you use to spice up your life? 

Salsa? Come on, share!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2003)

I use Picante salsa on my eggs.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 2, 2003)

Aaahhhh. 

Thats some hot stuff. 

The hotter the better.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

hmm...tobasco.....
a lttle dab 'll do ya, but I like to indulge..


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 2, 2003)

on ... ? what exactly? Chicken??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

depends on how the chicken is prepared...eggs, cottage cheese...
my mother's lasagna..(she really hates that..)


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2003)

The stuff I have rates at 1,000,000 Scoville...one drop'll do ya.

A japaleno rates at about 50,000 Scoville


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

like Dave's Insanity Sauce?
I don't see the point..I like the spice to also have some flavor...

I remember some clown takig a bet on how much Dave's sauce he could handle. He filled up a spoonful and took it. I guess eh passed out, and when came to, he has temproarily lost his vision? Then to make matters worse..he said he could do anoter 'shot'....they said his pancreas, I think it was exploded....


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2003)

I like to add it to soups.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 2, 2003)

Yea? 

Any takers on Red Hot? No carbs there for all you cutters....


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2003)

Red Hots candies?!?!

No carbs wow!

LOL


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 2, 2003)

Red Hot SAUCE.. 

dreamin again, are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

like 'Durkees' red hot sauce?
high sodium?


----------



## blueboy (Jul 2, 2003)

Frank's Red Hot formally Durkee's.  That stuff rocks!!!  
1tsp=200 g sodium

You make the call...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

makes for good buffalo wings....


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 2, 2003)

I use HOT salsa on just about anything...chicken breasts, eggs, even on my vegies sometimes.

When I get close to a show and drop the salsa I'll use some Louisianna (Spelling??) hot sauce since it has like no cals...other than sodium of course


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 2, 2003)

Forgot...Mr. Dash does the trick sometimes too


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2003)

I like chipolte and cayenne pepper!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by blueboy *_
> Frank's Red Hot formally Durkee's.  That stuff rocks!!!
> 1tsp=200 g sodium
> 
> You make the call...



This stuff is great. Hot...yet tangy. Gotta love it


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 2, 2003)

I've been experimenting with a brand called Cholula, and Chipolte, but you can't beat good old Looweesianna hot sauce when it comes to flavor.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2003)

I like mixing chipolte in with my mayo!


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Forgot...Mr. Dash does the trick sometimes too



Mrs Dash has a Mr?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

she at least used to...


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 2, 2003)

More hot tamale sauces! What else? 

Yes Frank's Red-Hot. Good stuff. But its not HOT ENOUGH!


----------



## PB&J (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I've been experimenting with a brand called Cholula, and Chipolte, but you can't beat good old Looweesianna hot sauce when it comes to flavor.



You got it Louisiana's still my choice.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 2, 2003)

Oooo, can I have hot sauce ???? 


(im talking to the other jodi, btw..  )


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 2, 2003)

but I cant cook w/it, right??


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

What's in it?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2003)

i use tabasco (green and red) on my eggs along with a lit bit of salsa.  I also put red tabasco on my tuna and flax...mmm


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 3, 2003)

If you are in the mood for just a fairly nice peppery favour without a lot of "HOT" then try Crystal Hot Sauce - it's of the tabasco style sauces. Much more mild than the rest. To kick it up a notch try anything with scotch bonnet peppers in it - interesting flavour if you can get past the burn factor (depending on concentration).


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What's in it?



Sodium. and cals.  thats bout it..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

Then of course you can cook with it!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)

Buffalo chicken.... OOOOOOOoooooooo..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Buffalo chicken.... OOOOOOOoooooooo..


hmm...hooters...buffalo wings....
oops, sorry...flashback..


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 3, 2003)

Does anyone have scorching salsa's? If so, yell a little, Id like to know!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2003)

I like salsa, what I used has a little bit of carbs. But hot foods are thermogenics so they are fine IMO. I can't take super hot stuff, but I know a mexican girl that can take just about ANYTHING. I'll see if she can recommend something.

You know about Habanero peppers right?


----------

